# New turbo beetle and the gauge pod



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok so I picked up a 2012 Beetle Turbo yesterday. Traded in my MKV GTI for it. Anyway, the gauge pod over the center of the dash is cool, but the boost gauge is useless and way off. I've decided that the dealership is going to have fix this. I'm taking it in tomorrow. I hooked it up to the computer last night, and its pushing about 14.5psi at full boost, but the gauge shows about 24psi. I'm thinking they won't do anything, I'll probably get the performing as designed BS, but I'm going to push them to fix it. No way should VW be showing 24psi when your not pushing that. Gauges are supposed to be diagnostic tools, and showing the wrong info is no good. 

I did some searching and couldn't find anything specific on the site about others seeing incorrect boost pressures either, but if anyone does know of a thread please link me so I can check out what other people are seeing. Thanks!


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

You are right, it is off. Here is another short thread discussing this: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5671806-Boost-Pressure-of-the-Turbo&highlight=psi


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea saw that. Well I'm gonna push the dealership on this one, we'll see how far I get lol


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Pics?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pics?


 Pics of the gauge? ok, here you go: 

Stock idle: 









Stock WOT in 3rd gear (sorry for the shakey pic lol):


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

At least you have one...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sonic_va said:


> At least you have one...


 Pretty pointless though if it doesn't show the correct readings


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like to have one if not just for looks...that hole in the dash looks stupid


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Pretty pointless though if it doesn't show the correct readings


Also pretty pointless if it does show the correct readings  Seriously though, why would the gauge go to 35 psi? That's crazy. I think it is mostly for show.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TragicallyHip said:


> Also pretty pointless if it does show the correct readings
> 
> Maybe the gauge is reading absolute pressure? Ie 14 psi standard atmospheric pressure plus the 10 or 12 extra that the turbo is generating? I donno.
> 
> ...


why would it read atmospheric pressure? I mean it kind of makes sense the readings I'm getting if it is atmospheric, but that would be more useless than a boost gauge giving the wrong readings LOL!! In any case, I'll update once they let me know tomorrow what's going on.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picking the car back up today. They of course said the gauge is functioning as it's supposed to, however they did say they have some documentation for me about it as it does "function" differently the a traditional boost gauge, or so they say. I'll post up the doc when I get it.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Perhaps the gauge is accounting for atmospheric pressure as well? 24 - 14.7 = 9.3 which is around the stock pressure.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Perhaps the gauge is accounting for atmospheric pressure as well? 24 - 14.7 = 9.3 which is around the stock pressure.


That's pretty much it, but my question is where are they reading from? They said groom the ecu. Friend of mine is bringing vag com by tomorrow, so I'm going to see if I can find what it uses. 

On another note, I installed my nav unit from my mkv with ease, it was plug and play from the mkv so that was a good surprise.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

So, if one were to install APR chip tune, would the gauge read close to 35PSI?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> So, if one were to install APR chip tune, would the gauge read close to 35PSI?


yup should, I'll be getting an APR tune soon so we'll see for sure.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pics?





drtechy said:


> Pics of the gauge? ok, here you go:
> 
> Stock idle:
> 
> ...


I was thinking the entire car, but that works too.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I was scratching my head about the useless boost gauge too, but now it makes more sense if it's including the 14.7psi of atmospheric pressure. Would also explain why 0-15psi is kind of shaded out on the gauge, when in reality I would have expected 0-15psi to be the normal useful range. Still kind of weird to do it this way, but at least it makes a little bit of sense now.

GTarr


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

ITs just a goofy guage.

A real "Boost" gauge should be like this










It lets you read Vacuum properly so you can also use it as a diagnostic tool if you have a vacuum leak. Basically "0" on the Autometer gauge i posted is 14.7 aka 0 (Normal) anything below is vacuum and anything above is boost. 

Why they use the shaded area as a dead zone is beyond me and very odd. 1st test drive we took in the Turbo Beetle i was laughing and asked the salesman, this thing really isn't hitting 30psi is it? and he said "Yeah".... with 30psi you better be running one hell of a head gasket and some ARP head studs :laugh: Been there, done that, learned my lesson :laugh:

the bottom where its at 0 should be 30 or 29.999 (Perfect Vacuum) and then the 15 would be "0" and it should start counting from there.

This is what it should of been









Freaking Germans gotta be different :screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> This is what it should of been


What gauge is that? It matches perfectly, I want! And anyone know of a DIY on how to get that gauge pod out? Tried from behind the radio, but can't get access to it from there, and from the top it feels like I'm breaking it trying to just pull it up.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a shop. I can tell from the pixels, and from having seen a few shops in my day.  He's just saying that's how it should have been made. But yeah, looks good! I suppose removing the dial and refacing it _may_ be an option depending on how much that is, and how important it is to you.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Good point, pretty good chop though, just noticed the needle is in the exact same spot lol I'm sure someone will come out with replacements for the while pod, I'll just wait

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah, its a chop. not even a good one, i apologize if anyone thought i had a fix for it.

I do in fact have a buddy who restores Mopars as well as the new Challenger mods and has his own gauge overlay's made somewhere (heck, probably china). I wonder if he could make one for the beetle that utilizes the needle/sensor but has new locations for the numbers? I wish i had one to send him to check out. 

If we end up with ours today im going to see if an auto meter will swap out for the same size. Im also very curious if its electronically being told what the boost is or if it has a real vacuum line attached. I bet its electronic which is not better than a true mechanical gauge.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> yeah, its a chop. not even a good one, i apologize if anyone thought i had a fix for it.
> 
> I do in fact have a buddy who restores Mopars as well as the new Challenger mods and has his own gauge overlay's made somewhere (heck, probably china). I wonder if he could make one for the beetle that utilizes the needle/sensor but has new locations for the numbers? I wish i had one to send him to check out.
> 
> If we end up with ours today im going to see if an auto meter will swap out for the same size. Im also very curious if its electronically being told what the boost is or if it has a real vacuum line attached. I bet its electronic which is not better than a true mechanical gauge.


All good, I should have looked a little closer at the chop lol! But anyway, I was told by VW its getting the reading from the ECU so I'm guessing it's not mechanical, however I still can't figure out a way to get the gauges out to look because it seriously feels like I'm going to break it by just trying to pop the plastic out of the dash.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

drtechy said:


> All good, I should have looked a little closer at the chop lol! But anyway, I was told by VW its getting the reading from the ECU so I'm guessing it's not mechanical, however I still can't figure out a way to get the gauges out to look because it seriously feels like I'm going to break it by just trying to pop the plastic out of the dash.


This bugs me enough that if we do pick it up today, i'll have the gauge out tomorrow to measure it :laugh: 

If/when i pop it out i'll share any secrets with you :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> This bugs me enough that if we do pick it up today, i'll have the gauge out tomorrow to measure it :laugh:
> 
> If/when i pop it out i'll share any secrets with you :thumbup:


Cool, yea I broke enough pieces in my MKV, so I'm trying not to break this one already! lol Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Cool, yea I broke enough pieces in my MKV, so I'm trying not to break this one already! lol Thanks for keeping us posted!



No problem. I don't like the idea of Boost being measured electronically. Im going to run a real vacuum tube and try and swap out the factory boost gauge but i have to find a gauge as close to the original font as possible.

JOe


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> No problem. I don't like the idea of Boost being measured electronically. Im going to run a real vacuum tube and try and swap out the factory boost gauge but i have to find a gauge as close to the original font as possible.
> 
> JOe


Or you could replace all of them lol, I'm hoping someone comes out with a complete replacement package.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So did you pick your beetle up yet?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So did you pick your beetle up yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, she got it. 

We have a 510 head-unit on the way that was purchased from a member here. Im going to have that out as well as a few other parts when the head unit shows up. It shouldn't be more than a week and i'll let you know if there is anything hiding under it holding it down or if it simply just pops off vertically with clips.

JOe


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> Yeah, she got it.
> 
> We have a 510 head-unit on the way that was purchased from a member here. Im going to have that out as well as a few other parts when the head unit shows up. It shouldn't be more than a week and i'll let you know if there is anything hiding under it holding it down or if it simply just pops off vertically with clips.
> 
> JOe


Cool, I tried again to see if I could figure out the POD, but it always feels like I'm breaking it. I think if it's not a simple pop out with clips, the whole dash plastic with the vents and all may have to come out to get to it, but I can't tell.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Cool, I tried again to see if I could figure out the POD, but it always feels like I'm breaking it. I think if it's not a simple pop out with clips, the whole dash plastic with the vents and all may have to come out to get to it, but I can't tell.


So i tried getting it out just now while putting a new head unit in and i can get it almost all the way off. Looks like its a 2 piece system and you can't just remove the top part because it has a bezel that continues to go below the gauge. 

I popped off the pod's clips all but the very front. Im curious if there are screws inside that i didn't look for because you said there weren't any? The noises coming from the whole process and the head unit install were making my finacee the car owner just about cry and she asked me to stop... So i failed for now.

If it were my car, i would go nuts and change out the gauges or reface the boost gauge.... since it doesn't bother her, im just leaving it alone.

Sorry, wish it really just popped off from the top.

JOe


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> So i tried getting it out just now while putting a new head unit in and i can get it almost all the way off. Looks like its a 2 piece system and you can't just remove the top part because it has a bezel that continues to go below the gauge.
> 
> I popped off the pod's clips all but the very front. Im curious if there are screws inside that i didn't look for because you said there weren't any? The noises coming from the whole process and the head unit install were making my finacee the car owner just about cry and she asked me to stop... So i failed for now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving it a shot. Yea I didn't see any screws holding it, but I'm going to give it another try when I get back from vacation in two weeks. Maybe there are some screws that I missed, I honestly didn't look that carefully lol. Too funny about your fiancee, my ex used to almost cry too when I would work on her car, but then she would be all giddy when it came out fine lol!


----------



## eppyranch (Sep 29, 2014)

*2014 Volkswagen Beetle Conv premium package no center gauge want to install (Need Help)*



drtechy said:


> Thanks for giving it a shot. Yea I didn't see any screws holding it, but I'm going to give it another try when I get back from vacation in two weeks. Maybe there are some screws that I missed, I honestly didn't look that carefully lol. Too funny about your fiancee, my ex used to almost cry too when I would work on her car, but then she would be all giddy when it came out fine lol!


I have a 2014 Volkswagen Beetle convertible TDI premium pkg with no center gauge instead I have a cradle for iPhone 5 I would like to install center turbo gauge. Does anybody know under the center plate are the factory wires to conect? 
I was told that VW only makes one wire harness for that car which would lead to believe that I would work.
I need to buy the corect gauge I know that 2012 part number # 5C5919527C and 2014 part number 5C5919527F look the same will the 2012 work as I found a new one for $200 I wonder how to install it and does it come with all parts needed.

Can some one please help me with this 

Thank you
Mark 
818-207-1111


----------



## eppyranch (Sep 29, 2014)

*2014 center turbo gauge NEED HELP PLEASE*

I have a 2014 Volkswagen Beetle convertible TDI premium pkg with no center gauge instead I have a cradle for iPhone 5 I would like to install center turbo gauge. Does anybody know under the center plate are the factory wires to conect? 
I was told that VW only makes one wire harness for that car which would lead to believe that I would work.
I need to buy the corect gauge I know that 2012 part number # 5C5919527C and 2014 part number 5C5919527F look the same will the 2012 work as I found a new one for $200 I wonder how to install it and does it come with all parts needed.

Can some one please help me with this 

Thank you
Mark 
818-207-1111


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Wonder if this is any more accurate haha


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Vwguy026 said:


> Wonder if this is any more accurate haha


Nope, mine shows 1.7bar wot. 

More of a gadget than a gauge.


----------



## CumminsGal (Jan 1, 2021)

Did you ever figure this out? What wiring harness did you find or use to make the gauges work? I am having no luck for my 2014 Tdi. 


eppyranch said:


> *2014 center turbo gauge NEED HELP PLEASE*
> 
> I have a 2014 Volkswagen Beetle convertible TDI premium pkg with no center gauge instead I have a cradle for iPhone 5 I would like to install center turbo gauge. Does anybody know under the center plate are the factory wires to conect?
> I was told that VW only makes one wire harness for that car which would lead to believe that I would work.
> ...


----------

